# Craigslist laughs?



## millbilly

I thought we used to have a thread called this but things are so messed up, since the hack. Such a shame.
Anyway you might like this.
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4327123794.html


----------



## 513yj




----------



## MNGuns

Yep, that's CL for ya. I saw a doozy the other day I'll have to dig up....


----------



## flotek

Not even a pickup load


----------



## Zale

Seems a little high. I'd only give him $75.


----------



## farmerboybill

Can't get it if'n ya don't ask......


Still, he's nuts.


----------



## TC262

Here's one for ya! Half a suburban truck load or a full suburban truck load of wood, some of it might even be oak! Lol
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hsh/4335422661.html


----------



## millbilly

Here is a follow up
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4342794109.html


----------



## Joesell

These are great!

If I might make a suggestion though. It would be great if everyone did like TC262 did and post the whole ad. It seems like threads like these are worthless once the craigslist ad is gone.


----------



## millbilly

yeah but you gotta know how to do stuff like thatI'm just a tree cutter


----------



## Rudedog

TC262 said:


> Here's one for ya! Half a suburban truck load or a full suburban truck load of wood, some of it might even be oak! Lol
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hsh/4335422661.html
> 
> View attachment 334355


I don't see that one as being so out of line. If I lived in a reasonably affluent suburban neighborhood who's average resident is using wood for a fireplace I'd be in his business.


----------



## BillNole

millbilly said:


> I thought we used to have a thread called this but things are so messed up, since the hack. Such a shame.
> Anyway you might like this.
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4327123794.html



Been reading it over the past few days... 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/craigslist-laughs.76338/page-145


----------



## Cheesecutter

Joesell said:


> These are great!
> 
> If I might make a suggestion though. It would be great if everyone did like TC262 did and post the whole ad. It seems like threads like these are worthless once the craigslist ad is gone.


It is nice when the whole ad is copy and pasted. but some guys don't know how to post the whole ad. (from cell phones for example) I suppose someone else could repost the whole ad for them.


----------



## unclemoustache

Use the "print screen" feature. It's either a "CTRL + PRTSC" or "FN + PRTSC" and you've got it copied to your clip board, which you can paste into other things.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

millbilly said:


> Here is a follow up
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4342794109.html


 
^^^^^^^^^The guy posting that in CL is smoking crack.


----------



## John R

This is all I get:

*This posting has been flagged for removal. [?]*
*(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)*


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

John R said:


> This is all I get:
> 
> *This posting has been flagged for removal. [?]*
> *(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)*


 
I got a few of those too. Maybe to person who put up that ad took it down out of embarrassment?


----------



## TC262

Rudedog said:


> I don't see that one as being so out of line. If I lived in a reasonably affluent suburban neighborhood who's average resident is using wood for a fireplace I'd be in his business.


I was referring to the measured quantity. It's pretty easy to figure out how much your wood transporter will hold so your customer knows how much wood they are getting.


----------



## TC262

Cheesecutter said:


> It is nice when the whole ad is copy and pasted. but some guys don't know how to post the whole ad. (from cell phones for example) I suppose someone else could repost the whole ad for them.


Take a screen shot than upload the picture. You can google "your phone name" and "screen shot" to find out how on your specific phone. Easy once you've done it once.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

pennsywoodburnr said:


> ^^^^^^^^^The guy posting that in CL is smoking crack.


The log on top of that first picture even seems to be screaming. Lol

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## brenndatomu

First I see this...
* Firewood Block Hardwood Delivered - TOTAL SCAM - $225 (Green)*

Beware of this add stated as "square/rectangular blocks for $225.00! It is almost 2 cords. Trailer measures 8' x 10' x 4' delivery/dump locally included in price." TOTAL SCAM, when stacked measures less than 1 cord with 4 - 30 gallon trash cans of scraps. Seller (Dan) says no refunds and no more wood to fulfill his claim of "almost 2 cords. BEWARE - BEWARE - BEWARE

Then, further down the page...(read the whole ad)

* Firewood Block Hardwood Delivered - $225 (Green)*







will deliver one load of this untreated amish hardwood lumber, already in square/rectangular blocks for $225! Trailer measures 8' X 10' X 3' delivery/dump locally is included in price. Will consider further locations for a fuel surcharge. Its clean, no bugs and has been kiln dried once alrerady. Oak, Cherry, popular and Maple. This is not a scam- I bring you the wood as described. I have delivered this type of wood for years. The guy on Craig's List who says this is a scam is a idiot

Just got a bit of a chuckle about these two and their CL pizzin contest
For what it's worth there is no way a 8' x 10' x 3' loose dumped load of blocks is gonna stack out to two cords, _maybe_ 1.25...


----------



## 513yj

brenndatomu said:


> * Firewood Block Hardwood Delivered - $225 (Green)*
> Oak, Cherry, popular and Maple. This is not a scam- I bring you the wood as described. I have delivered this type of wood for years. The guy on Craig's List who says this is a scam is a idiot
> 
> Just got a bit of a chuckle about these two and their CL pizzin contest
> For what it's worth there is now way a 8' x 10' x 3' loose dumped load of blocks is gonna stack out to two cords, _maybe_ 1.25...



Guess this guy is a 7th grade girl since he is selling popular.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Dunno his area, but $225 for a bit more than a cord of kiln dried -- and that's going to stack much tighter in a cord than logs -- I'd be happy to buy it.

Love to see a scale ticket on that to do the math, but I'm guessing between being a little more than a cord, a tighter cord than ordinary firewood, and kiln dried you're darn close to the BTU equivalent of two cords of firewood logs that have seasoned for a year or so.


----------



## brenndatomu

Dalmatian90 said:


> BTU equivalent of two cords of firewood logs that have seasoned for a year or so.


Good point


----------



## 066blaster




----------



## johndeereg

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/4689971806.html


----------



## 066blaster

I'm surprised some of these people don't say "come grind my tree stump and you can keep the chips"


----------



## johndeereg

I'm tempted to reply and say I would love to cut that stump up and I'll let you clean our chimney for only 35.00!


----------



## BillNole

johndeereg said:


> I'm tempted to reply and say I would love to cut that stump up and I'll let you clean our chimney for only 35.00!



I've done similar on CL a number of times, when I'm in a button-pushing mood. Usually, I get no response, but occasionally I'll get a response that's essentially just cussing me out to mind my own business. Then, there's the rare one that seems to take it seriously... Too much stupid to go around in the world it seems.


----------



## TonyK

*Best Firewood in USA - $4*
*Selected from arborist work; not from the cutting of whole, healthy trees. Nice mixture of ash, black cherry, hard maple, birch, red maple, white oak, red oak & hickory. Buy a little or buy a lot: all quantities are $4 per cubic foot, measured after you are loaded. Cut & split 16" or less in length. Easy level access next to blacktop road. Call early, late or anytime:*


----------



## blades

gee only $512/ cord. Course it is less expensive than the .75 cf at the gas station for $6 which is $1024/cord.


----------



## Davej_07

TC262 said:


> Here's one for ya! Half a suburban truck load or a full suburban truck load of wood, some of it might even be oak! Lol
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hsh/4335422661.html
> 
> View attachment 334355


I contacted that guy once, asked him how much he charges per cord.....He wouldn't quote me a price because he doesn't sell by the cord. When I asked how much wood he was fitting in his truck he couldn't give me an answer except "a bunch"......Im not usually the firewood police but his lack of interest was astounding


----------



## Xjcacher

Sounds like he might not like his neighbors very much.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

this is not a bad deal at for my area and we go by RICK not cord or chord.
http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/4812145690.html


----------



## Deleted member 83629

dang this is even better 35 per rick if picked up.
30 each if you buy 6+ http://bgky.craigslist.org/mat/4794971941.html


----------



## zogger

jakewells said:


> dang this is even better 35 per rick if picked up.
> 30 each if you buy 6+ http://bgky.craigslist.org/mat/4794971941.html




If his "ricks" are 1/3rd cord that is decent.


----------



## damato333

Xjcacher said:


> View attachment 390088
> 
> Sounds like he might not like his neighbors very much.


I think this was just an ad to rant about his neighbors.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Here's one from Detroit Metro
Beware no insurance nate from south lyon (Barter section)
safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


Don't let this happen too you.
I found out too late.Guy dropped a tree on my truck gatefed his tools and left.Home owner wont cover it because Nate doesn't have a business license,insurance or even a drivers license.DuI 5 years ago my lawer said.Plus everything is in his dads name so suing him leads no where.Trust me it isn't worth the risk.

I'm sure his helps all of us legit guys in the long run.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

A follow up to yesterday's ad-

>>WHOEVER KEEPS FLAGGING THIS ADD I APPRECIATE IT , SEEING ITS ALWAYS GOING TO BE ON THE TOP OF THE LIST SINCE I HAVE TO RE-POST IT EVERY DAY
PS..ill make sure to put pics of new work completed for you to enjoy looking at while your flagging.
Also the fake adds your posting that are full of lies grow up you look childish i can only imagine the **** show your company is when their on a job. I will provide legitimate paperwork for my DBA and INSURANCE to whoever wants it. FYI If i damaged your garage or truck or whatever your claiming why wouldnt you post a pic of the damage in your add? Oh yea cause its a lie thats why! If your suing me over supposed damages How come i have never gotten anything from the court saying im being suied? Probably because thats yet another lie. If it sounds like BS , looks like BS , guess what it must be ********.
FYI try again you failed this time

SORRY FOR THE DISCLAIMER FOLKS I HAVE SOME PETTY COMPETITION

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
Need some work done on your trees? Dont want to pay large company overhead prices! Give me a call! I am an experienced tree climber I can put your trees on the ground for a fraction of the cost, all you have to do is clean it up. However depending on your distance from me I do have the ability to haul the tree away if thats more of what your looking for.
I am also willing to barter for aluminum boats , jet ski , four wheelers , cars , trucks , motorcycles , trailers , welders mig tig arc , generator , dana 60 kingpin passenger side drop , divorced transfer case passenger side drop , cummins 4bt 6bt , RTO958LL transmission , property or what do you have? All i can say is no thanks.

I am willing to travel almost anywhere including up north.

I AM FULLY INSURED AS A TREE COMPANY
I CAN TAKE ANY LIVING TREE DOWN ANYWHERE

Call or text Nate 248 six 6 7 2259

FYI TO ANY TREE COMPANYS LOOKING FOR A FULL TIME CLIMBER I AM NOT INTERESTED


----------



## square1

http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/5378042432.html
*Rewards for stolen Ford F 350 & fugitive Rick Ketterman*
Rewards for information leading to the arrest and conviction of fugitive tree climber / mechanic Richard Daniel Ketterman $1000, and $1500 for the return of 1994 Ford F-350 super duty 4WD 5 speed dually utility braden winch truck and tree climbing equipment / tools stolen on 10/06/15. tree service removal trimming climbing Saddle Spurs gaffs stump grinding grinder chipper bucket truck auto car repair parts arborist 4x4 Rick Ricks Ricky


----------



## dwasifar

square1 said:


> Rewards for information leading to the arrest and conviction of fugitive tree climber / mechanic Richard Daniel Ketterman



"Fugitive tree climber." Haha. That makes it sound like he's on the lam in the treetops.


----------



## Dave6390

Maybe he has a treehouse, somewheres in the woods!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## autoimage

Everyday i see this for years in some form..whats his angle?


----------



## dwasifar

autoimage said:


> View attachment 474375
> Everyday i see this for years in some form..whats his angle?


Maybe it's a coded ad for something else.


----------



## Xjcacher




----------



## BillNole

I keep seeing these adds and with most of them, I can't seem to find a single "tree" in image! Kindling at best, if someone wanted to go through and snip/break up all the twigs. 

I know most are just efforts to get someone else to do their cleanup work for them. 

If someone is willing to do it, then more power to them! Haha


----------



## damato333

autoimage said:


> View attachment 474375
> Everyday i see this for years in some form..whats his angle?


I see him post every couple weeks. The first time I saw one of his other adds I emailed him and told he's an idiot. I think he want $600 for a tree that fell over and it was barely passable for firewood.


----------



## millbilly

I give away alot of cut and split firewood, over 12 cords last winter. If a man needs to heat his home and he is a little down you gotta do the right thing. They have to pick it up, and I hate thieves had to install cameras, last winter.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Here's another good one, not only is he giving it away but he'll let you pay to have it cut down


----------



## damato333

mauldinoutdoor said:


> Here's another good one, not only is he giving it away but he'll let you pay to have it cut downView attachment 499365


I always see the same ads near me and in most of the ads end the same way. "If you don't have insurance, don't bother inquiring." And I always think who is going to cut down ten 60' oaks that are right next house for free and have insurance.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

mauldinoutdoor said:


> Here's another good one, not only is he giving it away but he'll let you pay to have it cut downView attachment 499365



That one got the "belly laugh" -- good grief. It reminded me of the John Wayne quote --"Life is hard, it's even harder if you're stupid!"


----------



## Mike Mulback

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/zip/5530377597.html


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

You'd have to be pretty hard up to mess with those twigs to heat the house!


----------



## husqvarna257

Well this laugh is on me. I respond to an ad that said they had some big rounds left and some down maple. The lady calls me and said the power company took the tree down and the big rounds were left there. So I get there she unlocks a gate I go in and she pulls off tarps and what do I see? Oak rounds that are dry rotting. I almost took off but she was alone and in her 80's. She stood there and watched me split it and load it up, about a half cord. She tells me another guy came by and told her it was trash. Oh well it will burn in my OWB and I took pity on her. I should had known when the ad had no pics. I had to leave with a bed full of oak and leave the down maple, she never called back to say when she would be around to open the gate for the maple and her phone # came up private


----------



## absrio

here is a nice unit. the good thing is that with all the extra space in your wallet after buying this gem is that now, you have room to store this ridiculouly oversized heap. 
 

*log splitter - $2400 (channahon) *
image 1 of 3





















condition: *excellent*



big custom made splitter. 20 hp. 2 cylinder onao engine. Stands vertical or horizontal. Excellent condition.


----------



## Philbert

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/craigslist-laughs.76338/

Philbert


----------



## Weesa20

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/6095330396.html

Sent them the video of "highly valuable black walnut tree". Reduced their price to 400$ and called me a used car salesmen...negotiating against themselves...not very bright.

W


----------



## blades

The Gov. makes work for free everyday- I sure an't doing it on my time.


----------



## farmer steve

this ad said free but also best offer. i replied that i probably could remove it for $300.
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/6068956686.html


----------



## Rudedog

farmer steve said:


> this ad said free but also best offer. i replied that i probably could remove it for $300.
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/6068956686.html


I would remove the best pieces for free if I was within 15 miles.


----------



## husqvarna257

Missed posting the better ad oh well this is good too
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/for/6099720846.html

I might take it for free if it's in town


----------



## MrWhoopee

They never learn.


----------



## moondoggie

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/mat/6090963084.html


----------



## farmer steve

moondoggie said:


> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/mat/6090963084.html


better hurry MD. don't want a good deal to get away.


----------



## stihlaficionado

moondoggie said:


> https://knoxville.craigslist.org/mat/6090963084.html


..."bring a big wench" ?? lol So the guy wants a big lady to move the log


----------



## WhisperingCreek

* 2 MASSIVE BLACK WALNUT TREES-READY FOR FURNITURE OR FIREWOOD - $2500 (LUTHERVILLE) *
2 MASSIVE BLACK WALNUT TREES-YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR TAKING DOWN! INCREDIBLE OPPORTUNITY FOR FURNITURE OR FIREWOOD!


----------



## moondoggie

stihlaficionado said:


> ..."bring a big wench" ?? lol So the guy wants a big lady to move the log


I saw that too


----------



## moondoggie

https://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/6168672421.html


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

MrWhoopee said:


> They never learn. View attachment 578950
> 
> 
> View attachment 578951



Had a guy come in the shop last week wanting 7 trees dropped in exchange for the wood.

I told him no, I wasn't in the habit of doing $1500+ worth of work for $20.
Never mind that we aren't insured for that type of work. WAY different if a tree drops the wrong way in the woods versus around houses, power lines, cars, bus loads of kids/nuns/bald eagles!

He seemed to think I was passing up a heck of a deal.

I need to get business cards for a tree service so I can just say, call these guys!


----------



## Jakers

ValleyFirewood said:


> Had a guy come in the shop last week wanting 7 trees dropped in exchange for the wood.
> 
> I told him no, I wasn't in the habit of doing $1500+ worth of work for $20.
> Never mind that we aren't insured for that type of work. WAY different if a tree drops the wrong way in the woods versus around houses, power lines, cars, bus loads of kids/nuns/bald eagles!
> 
> He seemed to think I was passing up a heck of a deal.
> 
> *I need to get business cards for a tree service so I can just say, call these guys!*


Ha!!!! I should send you some of mine. tell em ill do their tree for free if they pay me one way drive time at my normal hourly rate. 2960 miles according to google maps. my bucket truck tops out at about 50 MPH. that comes to roughly 60 hours of driving or about $10,000 in drive time

Edit: i actually do that for a bunch of local companies. ill drop off 50 cards at a time and they pass them out regularly when people ask. i also pass out other companies cards when people ask me if ill rip-rap their shoreline or mow their grass


----------



## 67L36Driver

I keep a stack of cards from my favorite local *** repair shop on hand to pass on to clients.[emoji106]


----------



## rarefish383

I hate to say it, an then I really don't. One of the funniest things about us laughing at the people on CL trying to get trees removed for free, for the wood, is the other people on this site that are running out trying to take those same trees down and get the wood, for free. I don't know how many times guys have posted pics of a giant Oak with brush all over the place, and they are jumping up and down with joy because they got 4 or 5 pickup loads of primo Oak wood, and it only took them 4 Saturdays to get the brush cleaned up. I just laugh and think, I would have gotten 3-5 thousand to take that tree down, and I'd still have the wood, if I wanted it. I don't know which one to laugh at, both I guess. Folks here say all the time, put an add on CL, you'll take down trees for the wood, and you'll get all the scrounging you want? Go figure, Joe.


----------



## unclemoustache

The only time I'd even consider something like that for free is if it was nearby, I had clear room to drop it, and could leave everything I didn't want.

And that's exactly what I did on some trees nearby. 4 blocks away, they clean up all that I don't take, and are glad for the 'cleanup' help. I tried to get some money for the one near a power line but no dice, so I left it.

But then, beggers can't be choosers, and I actually turned down some DELIVERED OAK yesterday. I just don't have the room or time, and I'm in the middle of several projects in my wood area. Tough to turn that one down!


----------



## BillNole

rarefish383 said:


> I hate to say it, an then I really don't. One of the funniest things about us laughing at the people on CL trying to get trees removed for free, for the wood, is the other people on this site that are running out trying to take those same trees down and get the wood, for free. I don't know how many times guys have posted pics of a giant Oak with brush all over the place, and they are jumping up and down with joy because they got 4 or 5 pickup loads of primo Oak wood, and it only took them 4 Saturdays to get the brush cleaned up. I just laugh and think, I would have gotten 3-5 thousand to take that tree down, and I'd still have the wood, if I wanted it. I don't know which one to laugh at, both I guess. Folks here say all the time, put an add on CL, you'll take down trees for the wood, and you'll get all the scrounging you want? Go figure, Joe.



Laugh all you want to! I'm perfectly happy to work for my firewood, using what I consider to be spare time, doing something I enjoy doing AND gaining a sense of maybe helping someone who often doesn't know any different, or have the resources to pay someone else. I have no desire to take a job from anyone else, but it really is a market issue, meaning if I'm willing to do the job for whatever I gain, it's a fair exchange for me and the homeowner. I don't do it if I don't like the deal, or have any concerns regarding safety, or even if I just don't like the homeowner. My tools, my sweat, my call!

I really am glad you find humor in it and it brings you some joy! I didn't retrieve any wood since two summers ago and still have about 4 years onhand. Maybe I'll start looking for those sweet little opportunities for some "primo Oak" or something else next year as I rather like the way the wood looks, stacked up along the fence on our property line. The neighbors think it's cool and I suspect they sort of like the idea that they'll be able to count on using some of it, in the event we end up with an extended power outage in some future winter storm. I'll keep you in mind when I do gather and think of how I'm bringing a smile to someone else in addition to the homeowner!

Best to all!!!


----------



## Philbert

Helped a neighbor clean up some storm damage, and happened to have a new battery saw to test. No room for it, so now I need to post one of those ads.

About a face cord of silver maple. Cut to 16". Stacked next to the alley. Otherwise it goes to the compost site.

Hope you yahoo's don't make fun of me!


Philbert


----------



## kevin j

Did you do all that with the 120v bat saw you wrote about?


----------



## Philbert

Yep. Will add to that thread soon.

(Also used the magnetic firewood measuring sticks!)

Philbert


----------



## Oldmaple

Chipper better get on this one. Looks like Locust.
* Fire wood (Gr nw) hide this posting*
image 3 of 3








































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

I had a tree taken down this is what's left of it . a huge piece that needs to be cut up and there are eight pieces and the trunk can be cut off the ground.


----------



## moondoggie

https://asheville.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-seasoned-firewood/6717940311.html

This is a good one


----------



## 45-70Frank

BillNole said:


> Laugh all you want to! I'm perfectly happy to work for my firewood, using what I consider to be spare time, doing something I enjoy doing AND gaining a sense of maybe helping someone who often doesn't know any different, or have the resources to pay someone else. I have no desire to take a job from anyone else, but it really is a market issue, meaning if I'm willing to do the job for whatever I gain, it's a fair exchange for me and the homeowner. I don't do it if I don't like the deal, or have any concerns regarding safety, or even if I just don't like the homeowner. My tools, my sweat, my call!
> 
> I really am glad you find humor in it and it brings you some joy! I didn't retrieve any wood since two summers ago and still have about 4 years onhand. Maybe I'll start looking for those sweet little opportunities for some "primo Oak" or something else next year as I rather like the way the wood looks, stacked up along the fence on our property line. The neighbors think it's cool and I suspect they sort of like the idea that they'll be able to count on using some of it, in the event we end up with an extended power outage in some future winter storm. I'll keep you in mind when I do gather and think of how I'm bringing a smile to someone else in addition to the homeowner!
> 
> Best to all!!!


I also work for my wood. I have never paid for wood but once. I gave a young couple who just bought their first home I think it was $60.00 for about 3/4 of a cord of Locust. It was cut so I just rolled it onto my trailer ond when I got home rolled it into my tractor bucket and onto my splitter.
I just last sunday went and removed about a cord of white oak for free.
I enjoy cutting and splitting for the exercise mostly and I get free firewood.


----------



## blades

Ive done favors -for a little gas & oil funding, it's the adds that want you to be a tree service complete with ins., but you can have the wood for Free? ya right.


----------



## float89




----------



## Deleted member 149229

float89 said:


> View attachment 693386


Be right there and I’ll wash and wax your car when I’m done with the trees.


----------



## Trapper_Pete

would be sort of funny if you showed up and said sure I will pay you 500 but the 500 will be to purchase the timber rights for the property and place a contract in front of them.

500 dollars and you own every tree ever planted or growing on that piece of land till the end of time.


----------



## avason

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/manchester-firewood-split-and-ready/6780064853.html


----------



## Legion Prime

avason said:


> https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/manchester-firewood-split-and-ready/6780064853.html


$130? Haha

Locally though someone has a . . . Homolite . . . for sale. Claims 16" to boot. 
https://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/d/rose-city-chain-saws-see-pitcures-prices/6788944069.html


----------



## hedge hog

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/kansas-city-stihl-20-chainsaw-runs-great/6792607991.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog

hedge hog said:


> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/kansas-city-stihl-20-chainsaw-runs-great/6792607991.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good buy 
But the pictures of the bar scare me !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Al

Not craigs list but a friend of a friend asked i'd do a favor for his relations & take down 2 trees that were a bit "iffy condition & position wise as the guy in question had suffered a non lethel heart attack .I went & looked & it was around a $250 job or I would take the wood in lieu It was agreed I would have the wood for payment, as it was only a short distance I took up the faller /buncher & chipper took down the trees & chipped the smaller branches, left the chips as he said he could use them .I guess from arrival to completion around 40 minuets, took away the wood This morning received a letter stating that I owe him 200$ for the the wood as the (quote minimum tineI spent on site he was over charged ) I have given him the hourly rate for machine & driver & also chipper & the bottom line is he owes me a further $275 I am awaiting the outcome with interest ,I didn't seem to be able to get through to him that because a "bit of kit takes down & cuts to length logs in as it were the blink of an eye it 's cost to do a job is less than a/several guys with saws doing it by hand+ when you cannot convince him that the machine costs more than $20,000 there's not a lot of hope I have told my friend to leave me out of any future work for this guyIt'sa strange scenario but a #of jobs are the dogs "do dahs" up to the time it comes to get paid & then there are all manner of snags


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

What buncher are you running? Last time we moved ours, it was $600 1 way. Weighs a bit over 45 tons.


----------



## Jhenderson

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Little Al

ChoppyChoppy said:


> What buncher are you running? Last time we moved ours, it was $600 1 way. Weighs a bit over 45 tons.


The baby Volvo EC 310 & the job was only some 200/300 metres across the meadow


----------



## Trapper_Pete

here is one https://madison.craigslist.org/tls/d/madison-husqvarna-chainsaw-package-440/6762020834.html

Husqavarna 440 and kit he wants just 500 dollars for it.

a new 440 is 320 dollars 
a new case 50 
the sharpener 50 claimed new and a waste of time either way
a new hard hat 50
a new gas can 10
a spare loop of chain 15
a jug of bar and chain oil 7.

so if I went and bought all of that new today I would be at 502 and some tax but look at that bar either very used or very abused 

do people actually buy this stuff ?

if they really do I should buy a new saw every year cut the years firewood with it my bar still wouldn't look 1/4 that ugly then sell all of it for exactly what I paid


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Trapper_Pete said:


> here is one https://madison.craigslist.org/tls/d/madison-husqvarna-chainsaw-package-440/6762020834.html
> 
> Husqavarna 440 and kit he wants just 500 dollars for it.
> 
> a new 440 is 320 dollars
> a new case 50
> the sharpener 50 claimed new and a waste of time either way
> a new hard hat 50
> a new gas can 10
> a spare loop of chain 15
> a jug of bar and chain oil 7.
> 
> so if I went and bought all of that new today I would be at 502 and some tax but look at that bar either very used or very abused
> 
> do people actually buy this stuff ?
> 
> if they really do I should buy a new saw every year cut the years firewood with it my bar still wouldn't look 1/4 that ugly then sell all of it for exactly what I paid



Looks like the chain is on backward.
https://images.craigslist.org/00R0R_7XhwbCJBpmJ_600x450.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Yep. If it cuts good now imagine how good it will cut with the chain on correctly.


----------



## Little Al

ChoppyChoppy said:


> What buncher are you running? Last time we moved ours, it was $600 1 way. Weighs a bit over 45 tons.


W


ChoppyChoppy said:


> What buncher are you running? Last time we moved ours, it was $600 1 way. Weighs a bit over 45 tons.


What FB's are you using we have 3, the baby EC 310 a FB3800C with Gilbert head & we have just aquired a FB 2800C used but not abused ( more than normal )that has stood for a time so having to go through the hydraulics


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Little Al said:


> W
> 
> What FB's are you using we have 3, the baby EC 310 a FB3800C with Gilbert head & we have just aquired a FB 2800C used but not abused ( more than normal )that has stood for a time so having to go through the hydraulics



Timberjack 2628.

Had a 425 Timbco as well but it was a leaky bastard and to redo the pumps was going to cost pretty much what the machine was worth. It was nice that it was a leveling machine plus had the swiveling head.

I didn't realize Vulvo made forestry equipment. I'm used to seeing John Deere, CAT, Timberjack, etc.


----------



## Philbert

Trapper_Pete said:


> do people actually buy this stuff ?


Some people might, if they do not look around.

Most times, it is a 'negotiating tactic', although, to me, it suggests a less than promising transaction.

Probably will (lie) brag to his friends what he actually gets for it.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Little Al said:


> This morning received a letter stating that I owe him 200$ for the the wood as the (quote minimum tineI spent on site he was over charged )


Send him a formal invoice for the entire job, including wood disposal costs and fuel surcharges, and he will jump to declare that you agreed to do it 'for the value of the wood'.

Philbert


----------



## Trapper_Pete

Philbert said:


> Some people might, if they do not look around.
> 
> Most times, it is a 'negotiating tactic', although, to me, it suggests a less than promising transaction.
> 
> Probably will (lie) brag to his friends what he actually gets for it.
> 
> Philbert



he wouldn't like the price I would give him for it , but he can tell his friends what ever he likes.


----------



## Little Al

Philbert said:


> Send him a formal invoice for the entire job, including wood disposal costs and fuel surcharges, and he will jump to declare that you agreed to do it 'for the value of the wood'.
> 
> Philbert


I phoned him to say I would return 1/3 of the wood I took the rest would cover my cost to transport it back & we would be all square, with much spluttering he said he thought we were sorted money wise


----------



## 67L36Driver

I sell all my saws on Craigslist.

Quite often I will get a lowball offer which I consider as bad manners. Especially for some thing they know little about and/or haven’t examined.

I send them this:






And, block their number.


----------



## cantoo

67L36Driver, use this idea next time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cantoo said:


> 67L36Driver, use this idea next time.
> View attachment 713091



I’ve considered something along those lines.

Arrange to meet them at some place and not show up. [emoji108]

And then block their number.


----------



## tla100

STIHL MS361 PRO 28"/20" COMMERCIAL CHAINSAW 4.69HP - $625 (Lincoln) MS361 PRO size / dimensions: 28"/20" This Stihl MS 361 PRO has just been serviced. New spark plug, air filter carb kit, oil seals. Comes with a 28" Stihl bar and sharp chain, 20" Stihl bar and 2 sharp chains. 625.00 cash 0405 941.58/346

https://lincoln.craigslist.org/tls/d/lincoln-stihl-ms361-procommercial/6808830650.html


----------



## Woodchuck71

I wouldn't text anyone from Craigslist.
They've got your phone number now,for a little bit of searching,and maybe a dollar ,they can know exactly where you live in less then 5 minutes.
Not worth it ,IMO


----------



## Legion Prime

I had something about saying it with Krylon but upon closer inspection that appears to be 100% genuine imitation sharpie!


----------



## Philbert

tla100 said:


> STIHL MS361 PRO 28"/20" COMMERCIAL CHAINSAW




I like the hand-lettered bar, personally!

Philbert


----------



## tla100

Philbert said:


> View attachment 713559
> 
> I like the hand-lettered bar, personally!
> 
> Philbert



Yeah that's why I posted it but didn't come thru on phone.....looks legit.....


----------



## unclemoustache

Woodchuck71 said:


> I wouldn't text anyone from Craigslist.
> They've got your phone number now,for a little bit of searching,and maybe a dollar ,they can know exactly where you live in less then 5 minutes.
> Not worth it ,IMO




I live at 302 S. Railway St. in Mascoutah, IL.
I don't care if somebody knows that. The house is always full of people who know how to access and use the guns, and some of us are awake a lot at night.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not C’list but evilbay.

remington log master chainsaw GL-7 21 inch https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254114510043

Freakin dreamer. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## kevin j

facebook marketplace.
When you put a lot of effort into the pics for your ad by showing all four sides.......


----------



## Willy Firewood

Trapper Pete - he is pissed because you made the job look to easy and too short. He wanted to watch a bigger show so he could tell the other old cheapskates how he got the job done for free, plus he conned you into hauling away for free the wood that he didn’t want. He wanted to see you sweat and maybe even bleed a little.

I would offer to return the wood and tell him that you will dump it in his front yard. Plus there will be an additional trucking fee.

My number 1 business rule is that I do not work for A-holes.


----------



## husqvarna257

This ad kills me. $1500 for

Selling a VERY LARGE pile of firewood. Everything is cut into firewood length (14-16 inches) and ready to burn. All the wood is primarily maple with about a coard of cherry mixed in. The coard of cherry is already split as well. Because the wood is in one big pile it is hard to estimate it by the coard... I have a ruff idea of what I estimate to be there for wood “coard wise” based off of how much the dump trailer holds that brought the wood but this is better to be looked at by the potential buyer first so there is no discrepancies. I am asking $1,500. Wood is accessible and must be picked up. I can be reached anytime 

I almost posted it but he included a phone# . What kills me is this is VT.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, you know the old saying, "You didn't pay too much, You bought too soon". Same goes for selling. He's not asking too much, he's selling too soon. If he holds onto it for 200 years, that pile will be worth $1500.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

husqvarna257 said:


> This ad kills me. $1500 for
> 
> Selling a VERY LARGE pile of firewood. Everything is cut into firewood length (14-16 inches) and ready to burn. All the wood is primarily maple with about a coard of cherry mixed in. The coard of cherry is already split as well. Because the wood is in one big pile it is hard to estimate it by the coard... I have a ruff idea of what I estimate to be there for wood “coard wise” based off of how much the dump trailer holds that brought the wood but this is better to be looked at by the potential buyer first so there is no discrepancies. I am asking $1,500. Wood is accessible and must be picked up. I can be reached anytime View attachment 721156
> 
> I almost posted it but he included a phone# . What kills me is this is VT.


WAY too much $. Question, what’s a coard?


----------



## rarefish383

I think we should all get his number and say we are on the way, don't let it go any cheaper. Or, ask him how much he wants for just one COARD?


----------



## kevin j

A coard is the same size as a chord.
But there are also major and minor chords.


----------



## Ductape

How much wood is in that pile? 1.5 cord ??


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ductape said:


> How much wood is in that pile? 1.5 cord ??


I’m with you, 1.5-2 tops.


----------



## pauljoseph

Got a friggin’ gold mine there! I wonder if that’s what they paid for it originally or if they’re really that nuts....


----------



## Polish hammer

LMAO! Cruising craigslist I see this for slab wood... I zoom in on picture and almost fell over hah bad timing!!!


----------



## bfrazier

Oh yeah hee hee.... i found one too here's the picture.

Listed as "Free Firewood":
Free limbs from tree. They are not cut into smaller pieces and you would need a truck to haul.







Actual Listing - will time out after a few weeks


----------



## chipper1

I liked this one lol.


----------



## bfrazier

chipper1 said:


> I liked this one lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 729083


Oh wow!! You win you win.... you WIN!


----------



## kevin j

That would make an awesome table or bar.


----------



## chipper1

bfrazier said:


> Oh wow!! You win you win.... you WIN!


I saw an ad one time the guy wanted to trade a jar full of toenails for a snowblower .


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> I saw an ad one time the guy wanted to trade a jar full of toenails for a snowblower .


I forgot to say, there was pictures of the jar/nails too .


----------



## TRTermite

chipper1 said:


> I forgot to say, there was pictures of the jar/nails too .


Someone wanted to trade a few egg cartons for 2 eggs been a few years but it lodged in my mind for some reason


----------



## chipper1

TRTermite said:


> Someone wanted to trade a few egg cartons for 2 eggs been a few years but it lodged in my mind for some reason


Thats funny.
I've seen some good ones over the yrs, some are people trying to be funny others are posted by funny people, its what makes the world an interesting place lol.


----------



## Philbert

_*$1.50 for the Patch; $8.99 to Mail It!
*_
(Must be _some_ envelope!)




Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> _*$1.50 for the Patch; $8.99 to Mail It!
> *_
> (Must be _some_ envelope!)
> 
> View attachment 732064
> 
> 
> Philbert


Shipping insurance has gone up a lot lately lol.


----------



## KrauseTree

square1 said:


> http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/5378042432.html
> *Rewards for stolen Ford F 350 & fugitive Rick Ketterman*
> Rewards for information leading to the arrest and conviction of fugitive tree climber / mechanic Richard Daniel Ketterman $1000, and $1500 for the return of 1994 Ford F-350 super duty 4WD 5 speed dually utility braden winch truck and tree climbing equipment / tools stolen on 10/06/15. tree service removal trimming climbing Saddle Spurs gaffs stump grinding grinder chipper bucket truck auto car repair parts arborist 4x4 Rick Ricks Ricky


----------



## chipper1

KrauseTree said:


> *Rewards for stolen Ford F 350 & fugitive Rick Ketterman*
> Rewards for information leading to the arrest and conviction of fugitive tree climber / mechanic Richard Daniel Ketterman $1000, and $1500 for the return of 1994 Ford F-350 super duty 4WD 5 speed dually utility braden winch truck and tree climbing equipment / tools stolen on 10/06/15. tree service removal trimming climbing Saddle Spurs gaffs stump grinding grinder chipper bucket truck auto car repair parts arborist 4x4 Rick Ricks Ricky


Where are you seeing the above posted at.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Where are you seeing the above posted at.


The stuff was stolen on 10/6/15. The trail is starting to cool off.


----------



## 066blaster

wow ,, i could have made a million by now selling these,,and there was a guy interested


----------



## homemade

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/385534188701450/


----------



## Philbert

*Not really CraigsList . . .*

Stopped at a newer outlet store today that resells a lot of 'overstock' and returned stuff from Home Depot, etc. Someone told me that he got a good deal on a pole saw there. An outlet store is '_caveat emptor!_', and there was some new looking stuff, some scratch-and-dent, some clearly used/returned stuff. I checked out the O*P*E stuff and saw chains, looking for 'a deal'.

Most chains were priced more than that store where '_You Save BIG Money_!'. But then I looked closer: lots of chains in the wrong boxes (e.g. 'A' pitch/gauge chain in a 'B' pitch/gauge box). Worse, about a dozen loops were heavily used, but in re-taped packages, and priced like new. I guess that low life types buy new chains and return the old ones in the new package? Then places like HD sell them off to liquidators like this?

Checking out, a guy walked up behind me with an inexpensive, corded, electric chainsaw. Chain was on backwards. Asked him, "_Ever use a chainsaw before?_". He said, "_No._" I suggested that he download the operator's manual on-line, then offered to turn the chain around - adjusting lug was bent at 45°.

_Caveat emptor_!

Philbert


----------



## old guy

Philbert said:


> *Not really CraigsList . . .*
> 
> Stopped at a newer outlet store today that resells a lot of 'overstock' and returned stuff from Home Depot, etc. Someone told me that he got a good deal on a pole saw there. An outlet store is '_caveat emptor!_', and there was some new looking stuff, some scratch-and-dent, some clearly used/returned stuff. I checked out the O*P*E stuff and chains.
> 
> Most chains were priced more than that store where '_You Save BIG Money_!'. But then I looked closer: lots of chains in the wrong boxes (e.g. 'A' pitch/gauge chain in a 'B' pitch/gauge box). Worse, about a dozen loops were heavily used, but in re-taped packages, and priced like new. I guess that low life types buy new chains and return the old ones in the new package? Then places like HD sell them off to liquidators like this?
> 
> Checking out, a guy walked up behind me with an inexpensive, corded, electric chainsaw. Chain was on backwards. Asked him, "_Ever use a chainsaw before?_". He said, "_No._" I suggested that he download the operator's manual on-line, then offered to turn the chain around - adjusting lug was bent at 45°.
> 
> _Caveat emptor_!
> 
> Philbert


Was that up by university ave & 10, Phil


----------



## Philbert

old guy said:


> Was that up by university ave & 10, Phil


Woodbury. Off of 94. here might be some OK stuff if you know what you are looking for.

Philbert


----------



## tla100

* For sale Stihl ms440 chainsaw - $900 (Hayti) *

image 2 of 3






















For sale Stihl ms 440 chainsaw with 32” bar. Engine was rebuilt with after market parts. Runs great have parts saw to go with it.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 6888265178

posted: 4 days ago


----------



## tla100

tla100 said:


> * For sale Stihl ms440 chainsaw - $900 (Hayti) *
> 
> image 2 of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale Stihl ms 440 chainsaw with 32” bar. Engine was rebuilt with after market parts. Runs great have parts saw to go with it.
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
> post id: 6888265178
> 
> posted: 4 days ago




Surprised someone on here didn't list it as Mint Condition.......


----------



## motolife313

Thought this seemed high since a new 661 is 1200$

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/d/clatskanie-stihl-660/6889844529.html


----------



## Gugi47

◀ prev  ▲  next ▶ 

x prohibited[?]
Posted 2 days ago

print
 
* Firewood (Christiana Pa) *






© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

Free wood. Some has been cut up and some needs to be cut up. It is right next to the road.
Please contact me so I know who is getting it.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## rarefish383

Picture is too blurry to tell what it is? At least he isn't trying to buy a new Tesla with it.


----------



## kevin j

anyone need 3 sheets of green treated subflooring, used? And it has attached flooring on top, so it might look good in your mobile home.
All you have to do is help tear up the floor and carry it out to your vehicle......


----------



## old CB

On that green treated plywood, I don't know why they neglected to mention that once you remove the flooring from it you could straighten the nails and reuse them, or sell them for the scrap metal value. Lost opportunity there.


----------



## svk

Helluva deal


----------



## float89

I must be sitting on a gold mine! I have 20 cord of this stuff. It's even piled up nice ready to be cut!


----------



## H-Ranch

These highly valuable black walnut trees seem like they get worth more every year!

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/zip/d/west-bloomfield-black-walnut-tree/6908068581.html


----------



## Philbert

"_Craftsman 18”/42cc chainsaw. Needs new recoil. Runs great, comes with three chains and sharpener. $30"_




Philbert


----------



## MNGuns

What's better than free wood.....?


----------



## H-Ranch

MNGuns said:


> What's better than free wood.....?
> 
> View attachment 744808


I think you're onto something... just need to change the marketing plan to sell it as "used firewood".


----------



## svk

“Call for price”...price you’ll pay me to haul? LOL

Virtually unsplitable white pine with no BTU’s to boot.


----------



## kevin j

not firewood but similar. If you spend the time taking out this 24-year-old TV and then buy a converter box you can put this heavy monster in your house for free


----------



## 67L36Driver

kevin j said:


> not firewood but similar. If you spend the time taking out this 24-year-old TV and then buy a converter box you can put this heavy monster in your house for free



I dismantled/destructed a 54” projection unit in our basement family room.

It was easier than finding two or three strong men to pack it out. [emoji108]

Saved all the drive/Sheetrock screws for other projects. [emoji106] There were plenty!


----------



## svk

Finally a truthful one, someone got paid to haul railroad ties!


----------



## unclemoustache

svk said:


> Finally a truthful one, someone got paid to haul railroad ties!


----------



## hedge hog

If been trying to sell a 441-cm on CL and for 2 days I got scammers 
















This saw is clean and low hours 
But all I gotten is scammers?
What gives? 
F*^*£^%€



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Very pretty!

How much?

Philbert


----------



## hedge hog

700 $
But I was trying to sell local and it’s not working!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Some guys say that saw sales tend to be seasonal. Might get a bunch of calls in October. 

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

Philbert said:


> Some guys say that saw sales tend to be seasonal. Might get a bunch of calls in October.
> 
> Philbert



Yup, my C’list adds only attract the scammers and spammers.

Octoberish things pick up.


----------



## kevin j

i’ve been downsizing and giving away a lot of stuff on around the house. I seem to attract a better quality of people on Facebook marketplace. Craigslist does have some weirdos


----------



## kz1000

https://images.craigslist.org/00v0v_iBqSilY5jqP_300x300.jpg




$80 good stuff!!


----------



## MrWhoopee

hedge hog said:


> If been trying to sell a 441-cm on CL and for 2 days I got scammers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This saw is clean and low hours
> But all I gotten is scammers?
> What gives?
> F*^*£^%€



I'm guessing there's not a lot of demand for chainsaws in your part of Kansas, but scammers have no geographical boundaries (or any other kind, for that matter).


----------



## hedge hog

2 from California 
2 from Florida 
1 unknown 
So far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

hedge hog said:


> 2 from California
> 2 from Florida
> 1 unknown
> So far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CL seems to be the place people go to get stuff for nothing. The only thing I ever had success selling on CL was my Vermeer 630A stump grinder. It had a 4 cylinder Wisconsin. The muffler mounts cracked and I lost it on the high way. I put a tin can over the pipe when it was sitting. it either blew off or I forgot to put it on, and it sat for about 6 months. When I started it it would barley crank over till it blew a big glob of water out. Two cylinders had filled and rusted pretty bad. the compression was half on those two cylinders. I wanted $1500 knowing it needed an engine or overhaul. So, I put it on for $2500. One guy came out, I started it, ground out a stump in my yard, but it was blowing oil out the filler tube bad, lots of ring blow by. He said it's going to need a lot of work, will you take $1500 cash? I said I don't want to, but my wife wants it out of the yard. So, if it makes her happy, I'll take $1500.

On the other hand, I'll have a 100CC saw with a brand new $60 chain on a 36" bar, and a half dozen idiots will show up. They go, oh, I didn't know a 100CC saw with a 36" bar was that big, will you take $50 for it? AAHHHH!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Some of my C’list shoppers think I’m desperate to sell a saw. Lowball offer they make.

Then they see the eighty plus in the garage. And, I hardly budge on the price. [emoji6]


----------



## rarefish383

67L36Driver said:


> Some of my C’list shoppers think I’m desperate to sell a saw. Lowball offer they make.
> 
> Then they see the eighty plus in the garage. And, I hardly budge on the price. [emoji6]


You've got me trumped, I only have about 40.


----------



## unclemoustache

hedge hog said:


> If been trying to sell a 441-cm on CL and for 2 days I got scammers
> This saw is clean and low hours
> But all I gotten is scammers?
> What gives?
> F*^*£^%€
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ll take it off your hands at full price. I’ll send a third-party check and you can mail the saw to me in Beijing. 






kevin j said:


> i’ve been downsizing and giving away a lot of stuff on around the house. I seem to attract a better quality of people on Facebook marketplace. Craigslist does have some weirdos




Facebook is good for sellers but bad for buyers. Tried to replace my dead washer for a week and nobody responded! Not one!
Craigslist at least deletes old posts.


----------



## tla100

Thats funny as I usually have a washer or dryer on CL, have had people drive more than hour plus for one. Wife sells a lot more on Facebook. CL will get scammers fast , but I screw with them. Have sold a lot of crap on it. 

Heck today I picked up 2 large rubber made totes full of AA mostly once fired shotgun shell empties for nothing. Guy had em as free. Granted they aren't a high dollar deal.


----------



## Oldmaple

print
* Chain Saw Black & Decker - $5 (Grand Rapids) hide this posting*








They don't make chainsaws like this anymore. Price is right.


----------



## svk

Last Wednesday I bought some stuff locally from a Facebook ad. Paid her immediately with PayPal, said I was going out of town but would follow up in regards to getting the items. 

Messaged her today and was told “you never got back to me so I sold them again” despite her having my PM’s AND PayPal receipt.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Last Wednesday I bought some stuff locally from a Facebook ad. Paid her immediately with PayPal, said I was going out of town but would follow up in regards to getting the items.
> 
> Messaged her today and was told “you never got back to me so I sold them again” despite her having my PM’s AND PayPal receipt.


That sucks. You get your PayPal money back?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> That sucks. You get your PayPal money back?


Not yet but I’m not expecting a problem.


----------



## kevin j

smoke free jacks are a selling point


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> These highly valuable black walnut trees seem like they get worth more every year!
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/zip/d/west-bloomfield-black-walnut-tree/6908068581.htmlView attachment 740694


Bwahaha!!! Looks like none of you guys with insurance and equipment took him up in his offer the first time so now you can just go get the wood.


----------



## H-Ranch

So I guess nobody here wants to get rich quick? (Had to rotate pic to square up house.)


----------



## MNGuns

It was all good till I got to the part that said..."each"


----------



## tla100




----------



## jimdeere

Not a craigslist laugh, but a craigslist cry. 
I check the site every now and then. Found an ad that had 90 dead ash trees in a 70 acre wood lot. Free.
The add was about a week old. The fella said he already had three people coming and didn’t want more than that on his property. But he took my number and said he would call me if the three didn’t work out.
If I had seen the add sooner, I would have tried to make a deal for all of it. It is about a mile from my house. I could have traded some tractor work or something for all of it.
Ya snooze, ya lose.


----------



## Philbert

jimdeere said:


> The fella said he already had three people coming and didn’t want more than that on his property.


CL responders are notoriously flakey. Call in a few days, or stop by in person, and you may find that those who did show up left a lot behind.

Philbert


----------



## MrWhoopee

tla100 said:


> View attachment 758842



Sounds like someone was ticked-off. It's a good way to torment people who spam CL, light their phone up.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> CL responders are notoriously flakey. Call in a few days, or stop by in person, and you may find that those who did show up left a lot behind.
> 
> Philbert


I agree with Philbert, check back in a week or so. I had half my lot of Oak trees cleared when I built. Told some friends to haul all they wanted. Two showed up and filled one PU load and said that's all they could use. Peoples eyes are always bigger than their trucks. I'm in Western MD . I was at an auction bidding on an old chainsaw, and two farmers asked if I want a bunch of dead Ash, one said he counted 90 trees on his property, the other 60+. But, I have 3 farms I'm cutting standing dead Oak on, I can't bother with Ash.


----------



## homemade

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/418959572069412/

Might be some easy cheap hard wood for someone.


----------



## Brettl

A guy was supposed to deliver us a rick of Osage. He shows up in a compact car, back and back seats stacked with too short wood that wasnt Osage. I should have got a picture of that one.


----------



## bowtechmadman

The black walnut tree's just make me laugh. I really want to type up a fake insurance paperwork and license and go cut one down for someone. Just look at homeowner after it's on their house or car and say WHOOPS Sorry about that, gotta run. Don't worry sell the log it should pay for the damage.


----------



## H-Ranch

And yet another "great opportunity for furniture guys, gunsmith, etc." provided you have equipment, insurance, and the will to clean up someone's mess for them for free.


----------



## homemade

Anyone ever reply to these adds from here? Just to put the home owner in his place on what he is asking for. 


The sad thing is there is a group of people that will take these jobs with little to no experience doing residential tree work thinking they are getting a deal. A little (or a lot) of risk isn’t worth this mythical wood.


----------



## svk

homemade said:


> Anyone ever reply to these adds from here? Just to put the home owner in his place on what he is asking for.
> 
> 
> The sad thing is there is a group of people that will take these jobs with little to no experience doing residential tree work thinking they are getting a deal. A little (or a lot) of risk isn’t worth this mythical wood.


From what I’ve seen the guys who want to be paid for yard trees and/or expect free tree service work will sit on their adds till the cows come home.


----------



## Iaff113

homemade said:


> Anyone ever reply to these adds from here? Just to put the home owner in his place on what he is asking for.
> 
> 
> The sad thing is there is a group of people that will take these jobs with little to no experience doing residential tree work thinking they are getting a deal. A little (or a lot) of risk isn’t worth this mythical wood.



I did not to long ago on a different site and the lady claimed I was harassing her. All I did was explain to her that her free trees don’t cover the cost of a insured crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache

homemade said:


> Anyone ever reply to these adds from here? Just to put the home owner in his place on what he is asking for.
> 
> 
> The sad thing is there is a group of people that will take these jobs with little to no experience doing residential tree work thinking they are getting a deal. A little (or a lot) of risk isn’t worth this mythical wood.




I did once. Never heard back, but the ad didn't go down.


----------



## kevin j

well you don’t need proper insurance and equipment for this ad


----------



## svk

kevin j said:


> well you don’t need proper insurance and equipment for this ad


Being it is in Blaine, I am surprised they aren't trying to charge you!


----------



## HadleyPA

Found this one today when I was putting my Wheel Horse sale. Hope you don't have to travel far!


----------



## HadleyPA

And another. This one actually could be a good score if you live in the area.


----------



## HadleyPA

This one I would actually drive 20-30 miles to get. Too bad its over an hour away. This guy really wants rid of this log!


----------



## tla100

HadleyPA said:


> This one I would actually drive 20-30 miles to get. Too bad its over an hour away. This guy really wants rid of this log! View attachment 762117



Heck ya i would drive a half for a case of beer!!!!


----------



## tla100




----------



## pauljoseph

https://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/d/spartanburg-firewood/6986289852.html

Somebody actually wants somebody else to pay to haul their stuff off for them. You can buy short bed of seasoned firewood for 75 bucks right now, at least around here, maybe cheaper if you look around. Thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## kevin j

that is 4-6 truckloads with a pretty small truck........


----------



## unclemoustache

At least he removed the small branches and twigs.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Just what I always wanted. 
https://tuscarawas.craigslist.org/for/d/sherrodsville-unoccupied-hornets-nest/6978785109.html


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dahmer said:


> Just what I always wanted.
> https://tuscarawas.craigslist.org/for/d/sherrodsville-unoccupied-hornets-nest/6978785109.html



Barbershop I patronize has several hanging from the ceiling.

Cool decor.

But, two Benjamin’s is a bit steep I think.


----------



## unclemoustache

Dahmer said:


> Just what I always wanted.
> https://tuscarawas.craigslist.org/for/d/sherrodsville-unoccupied-hornets-nest/6978785109.html













Cut and paste. Otherwise the ad may be gone before we get a chance to see it.



.


----------



## Erik B

Dahmer said:


> Just what I always wanted.
> https://tuscarawas.craigslist.org/for/d/sherrodsville-unoccupied-hornets-nest/6978785109.html


I had a nest that size a number of years ago and after evicting the occupants, I cut it out of the tree, gave it to a neighbor who took it to Idaho to give to their daughter who was a school teacher there. Show and tell for the kids. I didn't get a dime for it.


----------



## kevin j

Erik B said:


> I had a nest that size a number of years ago and after evicting the occupants, I cut it out of the tree, gave it to a neighbor who took it to Idaho to give to their daughter who was a school teacher there. Show and tell for the kids. I didn't get a dime for it.



sad you didn’t know that it was highly valuable


----------



## Erik B

kevin j said:


> sad you didn’t know that it was highly valuable


----------



## unclemoustache

kevin j said:


> sad you didn’t know that it was highly valuable



Doubly so, if it was in a walnut tree!


----------



## Erik B

unclemoustache said:


> Doubly so, if it was in a walnut tree!


Bummer, it was in a column arborvitae


----------



## David Gruber

Firewood...Large tree cut into chunks and lots of branches. Not sure what kind of tree maybe cottonwood. South West Akron area. Call me show contact info
. Available now.$40 For all or part Firewood
Yes you get to pay $25 to clear someone's scrap. Tom Sawyer getting the fence whitewashed


----------



## David Gruber

HadleyPA said:


> Found this one today when I was putting my Wheel Horse sale. Hope you don't have to travel far!
> 
> View attachment 762115


If I happened to be driving by that one I would grab most of it but wouldn't make a special trip


----------



## Philbert

Today, I was '_that guy_' on CraigsList. 

A guy contacted me and asked if I still had an item that has been posted for awhile. I told him that I did. He said that he was not far away and would be right over.

Went out to my garage, and for the life of me, could not find it in all of my mess. He showed up before I could call him to cancel, and he also rooted around in my junk.

I apologized profusely and told him that if I find it in the next couple of days, I will drive it out to his place.

Acknowledging that my junk is out of control is the first step, right?

Philbert


----------



## old guy

Philbert said:


> Today, I was '_that guy_' on CraigsList.
> 
> A guy contacted me and asked if I still had an item that has been posted for awhile. I told him that I did. He said that he was not far away and would be right over.
> 
> Went out to my garage, and for the life of me, could not find it in all of my mess. He showed up before I could call him to cancel, and he also rooted around in my junk.
> 
> I apologized profusely and told him that if I find it in the next couple of days, I will drive it out to his place.
> 
> Acknowledging that my junk is out of control is the first step, right?
> 
> Philbert


It's not that bar you sold me 4 years ago is it?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Today, I was '_that guy_' on CraigsList.
> 
> A guy contacted me and asked if I still had an item that has been posted for awhile. I told him that I did. He said that he was not far away and would be right over.
> 
> Went out to my garage, and for the life of me, could not find it in all of my mess. He showed up before I could call him to cancel, and he also rooted around in my junk.
> 
> I apologized profusely and told him that if I find it in the next couple of days, I will drive it out to his place.
> 
> Acknowledging that my junk is out of control is the first step, right?
> 
> Philbert


If the “Got Junk” trucks from “Hoarding: Buried Alive” show up don’t answer the door.


----------



## DSW

Philbert said:


> Acknowledging that my junk is out of control is the first step, right?
> 
> Philbert



Depends on the size of the junk.

If you misplaced a Datsun, it's time to seek help.


----------



## David Gruber

DSW said:


> Depends on the size of the junk.
> 
> If you misplaced a Datsun, it's time to seek help.


My neighbor can't find his motorcycle in his shed does that count?


----------



## Iaff113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Guy says, "_My bank screwed up something with my ATM card: need to get it straightened out, Will you take a check?_"

Really?

Your bank won't let you access your ATM account and you want me to take your check?

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

With circuits, hard drives, everything being micro miniaturized, I guess this could be ‘15-20 full cords’...... It is two 50 year old trees after all, so they must be huge.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

kevin j said:


> With circuits, hard drives, everything being micro miniaturized, I guess this could be ‘15-20 full cords’...... It is two 50 year old trees after all, so they must be huge.


It’s a shame how bad drugs can destroy a persons brain.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Dahmer said:


> It’s a shame how bad drugs can destroy a persons brain.



That's why I only take good drugs.


----------



## svk

I saw a local chainsaw ad that said saw cane with “Manuel”. Great, I’d definitely take a saw for $40 buck that came with a Mexican dude.


----------



## kevin j

manuel is the stacker. 
pretty good deal.


----------



## tla100

Not a bad deal if closer.....
Well maybe not if you got to haul the branches away...


----------



## SWI Don

kevin j said:


> With circuits, hard drives, everything being micro miniaturized, I guess this could be ‘15-20 full cords’...... It is two 50 year old trees after all, so they must be huge.


He's probably going to be hard to deal with. If its red oak, after 2.5 years in a shady spot the bottom rows are probably crap. Either way, there is going to be some loss. At least it is stacked so you can pull a tape and get an estimate of what you are starting with.


----------



## svk

I list a 10 dollar item, lady offers me 6. I counter at ten and she declines. I end up needing to drive to her area later in the day. I reply I will sell it for 6 if she meets me at X time. "Sorry but I can't find my wallet so I will pass." WTF

Second guy (50 miles away): Do you ever come to X town? 
Me: No, do you ever travel through Y or Z? 
Guy: I am in X. 
Me to myself: No ****ing ****, did you read what I asked?
Me to him: I can mail it to you
Guy: That would be great, I will go to the bank tomorrow and get a ten dollar bill
Me to myself again: Are you going to teleport the $$ to me then? Cause I am not shipping ahead to someone I do not know.


----------



## jnance

https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/for/d/otsego-2-cord-fire-wood/7050337385.html



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishercat

tla100 said:


> Not a bad deal if closer.....
> Well maybe not if you got to haul the branches away...
> 
> View attachment 776677


----------



## svk

When your phone has a built in camera with unlimited storage, why do people try to sell stuff with pics like this. Lol.


----------



## Philbert

Rusty, . . . er, . . . I mean '_Vintage_' $8 Oregon file holder $30.




Philbert


----------



## mga

i carry a PayPal card reader and a Square card reader for my iphone.....just in case someone says they don't have enough cash on hand. I just plug it in and tell them to swipe. Both are free to get and their web sites


----------



## mga

tla100 said:


> View attachment 758842



nice marketing strategy


----------



## mga

HadleyPA said:


> This one I would actually drive 20-30 miles to get. Too bad its over an hour away. This guy really wants rid of this log! View attachment 762117



hope there wasn't anyone on that bike when it fell over!


----------



## David Gruber

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/829189447505907/
Not craigslist, but still funny.  That price is what split seasoned wood goes for around here


----------



## HadleyPA

mga said:


> hope there wasn't anyone on that bike when it fell over!



Thats funny. I didn't even notice it!


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie

https://appleton.craigslist.org/for/d/fond-du-lac-firewood/7068800207.html


----------



## svk

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> https://appleton.craigslist.org/for/d/fond-du-lac-firewood/7068800207.html


I can't decide what the best part of that ad it? The price, the volume estimation, or the fact that they are actually trying to get any money out of wood that shitty!


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie

svk said:


> I can't decide what the best part of that ad it? The price, the volume estimation, or the fact that they are actually trying to get any money out of wood that shitty!


Checks all the boxes.


----------



## HadleyPA

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> https://appleton.craigslist.org/for/d/fond-du-lac-firewood/7068800207.html




Whatever it was they did it must have worked because I just tried to view it for the laugh and it's deleted by author already.


----------



## Multifaceted

Local Ad... Oh, wow — ASH! We don't have much of that around here, like not even laying on the ground in droves along the roads...

And it already bucked to firewood lengths to boot!


----------



## Philbert

Not a CL ad, but an eBay review:

'_You get what you pay for . This sharpener is probably as good as an of the ones you would pay two to three time this price to get . very good quality and dones what it is designed for . don"t waste your money buying that cheap flimsy junk from harbor freight .This sharpener is very well worth the price of less than $100 dollars spent_.'

So, don't buy that cheap Harbor Freight junk, but buy this cheap no-brand Chinese junk, and don't buy that more expensive Oregon one, because you get what you pay for?

Philbert (confused)


----------



## Philbert

*$30 Chain Grinder, with broken clamp, heavily used: $40. 
*



Philbert


----------



## svk




----------



## husqvarna257

Philbert said:


> *$30 Chain Grinder, with broken clamp, heavily used: $40.
> *
> View attachment 796992
> 
> 
> Philbert



Great deal they sell for $28 new at Harbor freight and I got mine at 20% off with a coupon. Works great for me, sharp chains that dig right into hardwood and toss chips.


----------



## Philbert

husqvarna257 said:


> Great deal they sell for $28 new at Harbor freight and I got mine at 20% off with a coupon. Works great for me, sharp chains that dig right into hardwood and toss chips.


This is the 'old style' model that I like better:
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/hf-chain-grinder-thread.268303/

I have bought a few for $10 each at garage sales, CL, etc.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Truth


----------



## 67L36Driver

Philbert said:


> This is the 'old style' model that I like better:
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/hf-chain-grinder-thread.268303/
> 
> I have bought a few for $10 each at garage sales, CL, etc.
> 
> Philbert



That’s exactly like the ‘Nick The Grinder’ model I’ve been using eight years now. Made in Italy.

Motor is about to die but. I have two others NIB that were given to me to carry on with. [emoji6]


----------



## stihlaficionado

tla100 said:


> Not a bad deal if closer.....
> Well maybe not if you got to haul the branches away...
> 
> View attachment 776677


Pretty sure I can do it for $50


----------



## mga

rochester craigslist: 
*Vintage Wright Blade Saw Chainsaw/Chain Saw B-520, B520 Parts/Repair - $20 (Livonia)*


----------



## kevin j

in case you are looking for a brush pile. The other picture appears that everything is about 3 inches and smaller. 

but he doesn’t say anything about requiring insurance and professionals


----------



## jjcard41

This one always cracks me up. I’m sure the nails are included as well. https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/d/elmhurst-free-firewood/7079569472.html


----------



## svk

jjcard41 said:


> This one always cracks me up. I’m sure the nails are included as well. https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/d/elmhurst-free-firewood/7079569472.html


That’s a good deal! I’d be all over that for carpentry projects as well.


----------



## Philbert

Menard's has a shipping container of _'FREE_' pallet and shipping wood sitting outside their corporate office complex in Eau Clare, Wisconsin. Never seems to be very full anytime I have driven by. Plenty of people want that wood for projects or to burn.

Philbert


----------



## DSW

Philbert said:


> So, don't buy that cheap Harbor Freight junk, but buy this cheap no-brand Chinese junk, and don't buy that more expensive Oregon one, because you get what you pay for?
> 
> Philbert (confused)



If I read too many reviews, I get a headache.


----------



## MNGuns

If this sells...I'm going to be rich.


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> If this sells...I'm going to be rich.
> 
> View attachment 801894


Shoot, all mine are more seasoned, guess I missed being wealthy myself lol.


----------



## jjcard41

I definitely needed a laugh today and that did it!! Thanks for sharing this 


MNGuns said:


> If this sells...I'm going to be rich.
> 
> View attachment 801894


----------



## kevin j

Not saws but another prime example of how to write a craigslist ad


----------



## Philbert

Posted an ad for a neighbor who is not very comfortable with CL, and who only has a flip phone, so it stated:_ 
"Phone calls only: xxx-xxx-xxxx"_

First response came in (No Subject):
_'I've seen your ad. are you the first owner and is it your final price ? I don't check the email for Craig's List , So text me at (email address listed)'_

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Erik B said:


> I had a nest that size a number of years ago and after evicting the occupants, I cut it out of the tree, gave it to a neighbor who took it to Idaho to give to their daughter who was a school teacher there. Show and tell for the kids. I didn't get a dime for it.


My Dad clipped one out of a tree for me when I was in elementary school. He dropped it in a big burlap sack and dumped half a bag of DDT in it. Killed all the Hornets. Took it to school a day or so before Easter break. Got back after Easter and the room was locked. All of the larva hatched and were buzzing the room.


----------



## rarefish383

Iaff113 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Laff, what part of Frederick, I'm in Mt Airy? Have I asked you this before?


----------



## jjcard41

I’ve seen some weird things on CL, but WTH is wrong with people...


----------



## Iaff113

rarefish383 said:


> Laff, what part of Frederick, I'm in Mt Airy? Have I asked you this before?



I’m on Braddock mountain. By Middletown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdeere

*Firewood-$85 (Blacksburg)
Delivered. Firewood has just been cut (green) and is in firewood-length logs. Not split. Although it’s green right now, it will season nicely through the summer in time for winter burning. I’ll bring a 7’ bed load and drop off at your location to most areas of Blacksburg, christiansburg, or Radford. Because the wood is not split you are getting way more wood for the load. Not all areas serviced.*


----------



## svk

Gee a RARE 10-10 that turns over! For $150!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Gee a RARE 10-10 that turns over! For $150!!
> 
> View attachment 834961
> View attachment 834962


Highly valuable too .


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## Jakers

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 836819


That sure is a funny looking walnut...


----------



## Philbert

Jakers said:


> That sure is a funny looking walnut...


It's a special kind: _'$50 walnut'_.

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

Even more highly valuable than a Mac 10-10


----------



## Philbert

kevin j said:


> Even more highly valuable than a Mac 10-10


How about a Mac 10-10 with walnut handles?

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

https://roanoke.craigslist.org/grd/d/rocky-mount-mcculloch/7150645863.htmlhttps://columbia.craigslist.org/tls/d/camden-mcculloch-pro-mac-700/7157523246.html


Remember no scammers!!!


----------



## svk

Maintenance supervisor said:


> https://roanoke.craigslist.org/grd/d/rocky-mount-mcculloch/7150645863.htmlhttps://columbia.craigslist.org/tls/d/camden-mcculloch-pro-mac-700/7157523246.html
> 
> 
> Remember no scammers!!!


Shoot you should have taken a screen shot, the ad is already gone.


----------



## radio

So this happened to me yesterday. You guys think I should put out a Craigslist ad saying free firewood, you haul it, need proof of insurance?


----------



## Ash_403

radio said:


> So this happened to me yesterday. You guys think I should put out a Craigslist ad saying free firewood, you haul it, need proof of insurance?


Sure, worth a try.
Make sure to add.. 'Must have a crane, and remove the stump/roots of tree also. Carpentry skills also recommended'


----------



## H-Ranch

radio said:


> So this happened to me yesterday. You guys think I should put out a Craigslist ad saying free firewood, you haul it, need proof of insurance?
> View attachment 846828


Sorry to see that. 

How noble of the house to sacrifice itself and jump in front of that falling tree to save the Jeep...


----------



## radio

H-Ranch said:


> Sorry to see that.
> 
> How noble of the house to sacrifice itself and jump in front of that falling tree to save the Jeep...



Poor house made a bad decision. The jeep frame has rot and the transfer pan is dropped. It probably needs more welding than the house needs carpentry.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

radio said:


> Poor house made a bad decision. The jeep frame has rot and the transfer pan is dropped. It probably needs more welding than the house needs carpentry.


Ahhhh the " Rust Belt" Pennsylvania is the buckle.


----------

